# Аккордеоны АККО ваше мнение



## oleg45120 (3 Окт 2010)

Добрый день. Увидел на этом сайте объявление о продаже аккордеона Акко и задумался об этих инструментах. Кто-нибудь в курсе, как сейчас у них обстоит дело с качеством? Огромное количество людей играют на этих инструментах. АККО Склярова и Аханова очень неплохо звучат. Но как дело обстоит с аккордеонами. И меня больше интересуют не академические - выборные инструменты. А готовые для эстрадной музыки. Высказывайте свое мнение об этих инструментах. Очень интересно прочитать мнения как аккордеонистов, так и баянистов. Огромный минус АККО это высокие цены, но может есть за что поддержать отечественного производителя?


----------



## Роман1986 (4 Окт 2010)

Я полгода назад купил АККО -Ирина, шикарный инструмент. и звук отличный и механника. инструмент класс!


----------



## oleg45120 (4 Окт 2010)

*Роман1986*,
А за сколько Вы купили?


----------



## Роман1986 (4 Окт 2010)

http://www.bayanakko.ruhttp://www.bayanakko.ru


----------



## zet10 (4 Окт 2010)

oleg45120 писал:


> Роман1986,
> А за сколько Вы купили?


Роман купил инструмент у меня.Цена аккордеона была 150 тыс.руб.На фабричные цены не обращайте внимание по причине того что это "утопия".


----------



## oleg45120 (4 Окт 2010)

*zet10*,
ну за 150 тыщ можно выборный АККО купить


----------



## zet10 (4 Окт 2010)

oleg45120.О выборном инструменте и идет речь.Акко-Ирина,одна из самых дорогих моделей от производителя!


----------



## oleg45120 (4 Окт 2010)

что-то мало музыкантов высказывается


----------



## bombastic (4 Окт 2010)

ну по мне так- приличный камерный инструмент( цельнопланочный аккордеон) с баянным ярким звуком. 
для джаза подходит, механика правой в пределах разумного- отскок и прожатие почти как у итальянцев(почти, тк лучше италии ничего не видел, единственное клавиши чуть шире.
механика левой очень по разному- тк сейчас уже 3 инструмента вижу, как рассыпаются на глазах- в выборке проваливаются кнопки(срываются, их потом надо на место ставить, слышал это из-за того, что они плохо дерево сушат и оно гнется при иссушении.) Возможно, есть и более удачные варианты.

на счет голосов остался доволен. - левая в точности юпитеровское звучание, зависит от кол-ва голосов, 
правая отстроена как на баяне
(при заводском заказе по просьбе 
ставят сурдину на кларнет-фагот)

инструмент 45-120 в итоге весит около 14-15 кг.
Старт от 350 т.р, это за 2-4 голосный бас,одноголосную выборку.
а если накручивать до 8 голосов и сурдины ставить - дойдет и до 450- 500.

также выпускают аккордеоны с 49 клавишами, правда ни разу таких не видел. наверное назло кравцову :biggrin: 

Да совсем забыл- инструменты без выборки(аккордеоны) 
старт от 320 тр за 41 клавишу..

ps - инструменты типа Склярова, или Орловского трио баянистов "Гармония" или ещё чьи- делались по спец заказу, из не рядовых материалов, и с особым усердием, потому и звучат так. цена некоторых баянов, слышал - около миллиона.


----------



## oleg45120 (4 Окт 2010)

Написал я Авралеву, жду ответа

Надо быть очень щедрым, чтобы отдать за АККО миллион


----------



## drunf (4 Окт 2010)

Ребята, я, конечно, чего-то не понимаю, но почему именитые музыканты играют на Акко? Ведь за мульйон можно итальянца по спец-супер заказу себе сделать (ещё и на стразы для украшения останется ).


----------



## SCWARZMANN (4 Окт 2010)

Ответ прост - потому как ни один итальянец не будет никогда звучать (именно звучать, а не все остальное), как наш инструмент - Акко, Юпитер я имею ввиду.
И если ты платишь 24000 евро за Араповский аккорд, то это не будет то же самое, что Пиджини за те же деньги. Ни прикаких условиях.


----------



## bombastic (4 Окт 2010)

извольте. пиджини стоит 45 клавиш старт 320 тыс- стандарт италии. можно дешевле достать, но там уже качество хуже.(это уже дешевле заводских версий акко) а речь о том, что заводские версии
наших акко на голову ниже рядовых итальянцев
за мульон в основном идут усовершенствованные механики и 
резонаторы из цельных кусков дерева. и там ещё ничего не ломается естественно..


----------



## SCWARZMANN (4 Окт 2010)

Не подумайте, что я хочу навязать Вам свое мнение.
Но я рассуждаю так - зачем мне покупать инструмент, в котором никогда не ломается механика, котоыій сияет и регистры на нем всегда переключаются, если он никогда, ни при каких условиях не будет звучать? 
С другой стороны, я могу взять инструмент, может не обладающий такой доводкой "внешнего", но звучащий.
Я же не механику покупаю, (хотя неплохо бы и это) а в первую очередь звучащий инструмент.
Впрочем, я не слышал нарекания на Акко последних годов выпуска и по механике также. Повторюсь - именно я не слышал и не видел, может кто-то...


----------



## bombastic (4 Окт 2010)

я не могу осуждать акко, как и кого то ещё- но переиграв на 15 итальянских инструментах ( у меня у самого 6 голосный итальянец)
сделал вывод- заводская версия италии лучше чем заводская акко.(приличных заводов больше нету, я имею в виду выборные аккордеоны) а Юпитер, сами знаете, никому не конкурент, хотя и там механика сыпется, особенно на гусаровских.

И поверьте, звук у нас ни капли не хуже, есть отклонения, в сторону джаза или в сторону классики, но в целом аккордеон остается собой- италия родина аккордеона, а на акко делают баяны с клавишами, не в укор сказано!


----------



## vaniano (4 Окт 2010)

Привет всем!
Мне очень интерессно: можно ли купить только голосовую часть АККО или ЮПИТЕР? и за сколько?
Мне нужно только цельные планки! 41 клавиша, 6 голосов.


----------



## oleg45120 (5 Окт 2010)

*SCWARZMANN*,
А вы баянист или аккордеонист? Все аспекты звучания акко (мощь, ответ, бас) нужны в академической, в оригинальной баянной музыке. А как же в эстраде? Ведь по красоте и сочности тембра Акко уступит любому итальянцу.
*drunf*,
Согласен с Вами. За такие деньги итальянцы вокруг тебя будут хороводы водить и в вине купать. Может быть и не получится у них юпитеровского баянного звука. Но нужен ли баянный звук аккордеонисту? Ведь аккордеон в первую очередь эстрадный инструмент


----------



## bombastic (5 Окт 2010)

vaniano , думаю Вам надо обратиться напрямую на завод 
http://www.bajan.ru/
но мне кажется они там делают только для юпитера, в обратном случае звоните на акко.


----------



## ze_go (5 Окт 2010)

bombastic писал:


> италия родина аккордеона


ух ты!! вот это новость!
(родина - однокоренное "родился")
учите мат.часть, не позорьтесь - в сети полно статей об истории возникновения аккордеона


----------



## bombastic (5 Окт 2010)

дело не в том, где его сделали, а в том, где его из покон веков выпускают =)


----------



## oleg45120 (5 Окт 2010)

Давайте не будем обсуждать тут историю возникновения и распространения аккордеона.


----------



## ze_go (5 Окт 2010)

oleg45120 писал:


> Давайте не будем обсуждать тут историю возникновения и распространения аккордеона.



это как если бы пианист сказал "Китай - родина фортепиано"

давайте не будем демонстрировать ТУТ своё невежество


----------



## oleg45120 (5 Окт 2010)

ze_go писал:


> давайте не будем демонстрировать ТУТ своё невежество


Давайте не будем. Но Италия действительно родина самых лучших аккордеонов. Именно там делают самые лучшие инструменты


----------



## MAN (5 Окт 2010)

Извините, пожалуйста, но можно я тоже немножечко продемонстрирую тут своё невежество?
bombastic писал:


> при заводском заказе по просьбе
> ставят сурдину на кларнет-фагот


Вот мне ужасно любопытно, что из себя представляет эта самая "сурдина" в баянах и аккордеонах конструктивно и что она, собственно, делает со звуком инструмента, а я об этом ни малейшего представления не имею. Просветите, пожалуйста, люди добрые! Коли было сказано, что ставят её на "кларнет" и "фагот", стало быть речь идёт о ломаной деке (cassoto), т.е. изменении тембров именно там. Увы, это пока всё, что мне удалось сообразить на счёт сурдины.


----------



## oleg45120 (5 Окт 2010)

Я видел сурдину на итальянских аккордеонов. Под решетку над клапанами вставляется деревянная конструкция, напоминающая коробку с окошечками. Движением рычажка эти окошечки перекрываются металлическими пластинами, и звук становится более глухим и матовым


----------



## bombastic (5 Окт 2010)

Правильно, но не все Олег!! вы говорите о внешней сурдине.
могу прислать фото, коли это Действительно вам интересно- голоса и штучные (цельнокусковые) резонаторы ручной резки черного дерева с сурдиной*(бугари) 
конструктивно выглядит так:
сверху на резонаторе прикреплена металлическая пластина ,
ВСЕГДа закрывающая язычки(те звук выходит не сбоку а из под нее)
она не сдвигается, но можно разобрать и снять. 
при этом звук приобретает более матовый и теплый оттенок на розливе особенно.
Ставят только на эстрадные инструменты. Кстати у 
Гальяно именно такой!


----------



## vaniano (6 Окт 2010)

bombastic 
спасибо за информацию.
bombastic писал:


> могу прислать фото, коли это Действительно вам интересно


можете прислать на e-mail?: [email protected]


----------



## bombastic (6 Окт 2010)

надо их найти для начала=)
как найду сразу скину


----------



## ze_go (6 Окт 2010)

bombastic писал:


> могу прислать фото, коли это Действительно вам интересно



мне интересно - пришлите пожалуйста: [email protected]


----------



## MAN (6 Окт 2010)

Поскольку о том, что мне это интересно я уже говорил (и даже самый первый), а также потому как из словесных объяснений я, откровенно признаться, мало чего понял (виноват, но затрудняюсь вот так сходу определить где у резонатора верх и где бок, и не вполне ясно мне выражение "звук выходит не сбоку, а из под неё"), прошу и мне прислать фото на [email protected]
Может когда увижу воочию как именно выглядит описывавшаяся конструкция, до меня дойдёт физический смысл и суть акустического эффекта?


----------



## oleg45120 (6 Окт 2010)

и мне тоже [email protected]


----------



## Accordeon Man (6 Окт 2010)

Хотелось быузнать расценку?


----------



## Accord261 (6 Окт 2010)

а можно и мне фото? [email protected]


----------



## bombastic (6 Окт 2010)

друзья! фото не на моем компьютере и не сегодня!
если найду скину прямо сюда. а так можно воображение поразвивать)


----------



## oleg45120 (16 Окт 2010)

Прошло 10 дней, а с фабрики Акко так и нет ответа! Придется договариваться с Итальянской Викторией. Уж очень мне понравился аккордеон Фрэнка Марокко


----------



## DimaAkko (1 Дек 2012)

Издеваетесь?Выборный Акко 3/4 200 000 руб стоит!Как может с расширенным диапазоном 150 000 руб.?


----------

